# Installing led daytime running lights



## Newmex999 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello

Just purchased 2014 nissan rogue select. Can anyone offer any advice on installing led lights in the lower front bumper area where there currently are no lights, but a place for them?

I would like the lights to automatically come on when the ignition is on. 

Might there possibly be a kit for this? 

Thanks


----------

